# [2006 Installeur] erreur compilation en Stage1 (résolu)

## pilou254

Bonjour, j'essaye d'utiliser l'installeur en mode graphique pour tenter de compiler un système en " Stage1 ".

Après plusieurs heures, je bute toujours sur les mêmes erreurs de compilation.

Je vous joins le fichier du profile, le log de l'install et la partie de la fenêtre " output " qui décrit les erreurs:

Installeur.log.failed

GLI: April 19 2006 09:35:42 - Setting root password.

GLI: April 19 2006 09:35:42 - Livecd root password set.

GLI: April 19 2006 09:35:43 - Portmap started.

GLI: April 19 2006 09:35:43 - Completed pre_install steps

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:04 - partitioning: Processing /dev/hdb...

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:05 - Partitioning: Second pass...

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:05 - Partitioning: Third pass....creating partitions

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:05 -   Drive has 80293248 sectors

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:05 -   Partition 1 has 100MB

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:05 -     Start sector calculated to be 0

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:05 -     End sector calculated to be 204800

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:05 -   Adding primary partition 1 from 0 to 204800

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:06 -   Formatting partition 1 as ext2 with: mkfs.ext2  /dev/hdb1

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:06 -   Partition 2 has 974MB

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:06 -     Start sector calculated to be 204801

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:06 -     End sector calculated to be 2199553

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:06 -   Adding primary partition 2 from 204801 to 2199553

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:07 -   Formatting partition 2 as linux-swap with: mkswap  /dev/hdb2

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:09 -   Partition 3 has 38131MB

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:09 -     Start sector calculated to be 2199554

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:09 -     End sector calculated to be 80291842

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:09 -   Adding primary partition 3 from 2199554 to 80291842

GLI: April 19 2006 09:47:10 -   Formatting partition 3 as ext3 with: mkfs.ext3  /dev/hdb3

GLI: April 19 2006 09:48:02 - Mounted mountpoint: /

GLI: April 19 2006 09:48:04 - Created mountpoint /boot

GLI: April 19 2006 09:48:04 - Mounted mountpoint: /boot

GLI: April 19 2006 09:48:05 - Fetching and unpacking tarball: http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/releases/x86/2006.0/stages/stage1-x86-2006.0.tar.bz2

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:37 - http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/releases/x86/2006.0/stages/stage1-x86-2006.0.tar.bz2 was fetched and unpacked.

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - fstab configured.

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/rc.conf

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/clock

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/keymaps

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/consolefont

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Config files updated using etc-update.  make.conf/fstab/rc.conf restored.

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Edited Config file /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:40 - Make.conf configured

GLI: April 19 2006 09:49:41 - Chroot environment ready.

GLI: April 19 2006 09:56:39 - Portage tree install was custom.

GLI: April 19 2006 09:56:40 -  -- MARK -- 

GLI: April 19 2006 09:56:40 - Starting bootstrap.

GLI: April 19 2006 12:54:47 - Bootstrap complete.

GLI: April 19 2006 12:54:47 -  -- MARK -- 

GLI: April 19 2006 12:54:47 - Starting emerge system.

GLI: April 19 2006 12:56:15 - Calling emerge: emerge -k --emptytree system

GLI: April 19 2006 16:53:38 - Exception received during 'Performing 'emerge system'': Stage2Error :FATAL: stage2: Building the system failed!

GLI: April 19 2006 16:53:38 - Traceback (most recent call last):

GLI: April 19 2006 16:53:38 - File "/opt/installer/GLIClientController.py", line 165, in run

    self._install_steps[self._install_step]['function']()

GLI: April 19 2006 16:53:38 - File "/opt/installer/GLIArchitectureTemplate.py", line 238, in stage2

    raise GLIException("Stage2Error", 'fatal','stage2', "Building the system failed!")

GLI: April 19 2006 16:53:38 - GLIException: Stage2Error :FATAL: stage2: Building the system failed!

Profile.xml

<?xml version="1.0" ?>

<gli-profile>

	<kernel-build-method>

		genkernel

	</kernel-build-method>

	<cron-daemon>

		vixie-cron

	</cron-daemon>

	<domainname>

		localdomain

	</domainname>

	<portage-snapshot>

		http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/snapshots/portage-20060417.tar.bz2

	</portage-snapshot>

	<kernel-source>

		gentoo-sources

	</kernel-source>

	<install-pcmcia-cs>

		False

	</install-pcmcia-cs>

	<time-zone>

		Europe/Paris

	</time-zone>

	<install-distcc>

		False

	</install-distcc>

	<boot-device>

		/dev/hdb

	</boot-device>

	<dynamic-stage3>

		False

	</dynamic-stage3>

	<kernel-bootsplash>

		True

	</kernel-bootsplash>

	<bootloader-mbr>

		True

	</bootloader-mbr>

	<hostname>

		localhost

	</hostname>

	<bootloader-kernel-args/>

	<post-install-script-uri/>

	<nisdomainname/>

	<install-stage>

		1

	</install-stage>

	<ftp-proxy/>

	<rsync-proxy/>

	<stage-tarball>

		http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/releases/x86/2006.0/stages/stage1-x86-2006.0.tar.bz2

	</stage-tarball>

	<bootloader>

		grub

	</bootloader>

	<root-pass-hash>

		$1$416VXgPg$8xVFPe.9SBU7v1ODDFRil1

	</root-pass-hash>

	<http-proxy/>

	<mta/>

	<grp-install>

		False

	</grp-install>

	<logging-daemon>

		syslog-ng

	</logging-daemon>

	<kernel-config/>

	<portage-tree-sync>

		snapshot

	</portage-tree-sync>

	<kernel-initrd>

		True

	</kernel-initrd>

	<install-rp-pppoe>

		False

	</install-rp-pppoe>

	<install-packages>

		xorg-x11 kde

	</install-packages>

	<network-interfaces>

		<device ip="dhcp" options="">

			eth0

		</device>

	</network-interfaces>

	<network-mounts/>

	<partitions>

		<device devnode="/dev/hdb" disklabel="msdos">

			<partition format="True" mb="100" minor="1" mkfsopts="" mountopts="" mountpoint="/boot" origminor="0" resized="False" type="ext2"/>

			<partition format="True" mb="974" minor="2" mkfsopts="" mountopts="" mountpoint="" origminor="0" resized="False" type="linux-swap"/>

			<partition format="True" mb="38131" minor="3" mkfsopts="" mountopts="" mountpoint="/" origminor="0" resized="False" type="ext3"/>

		</device>

	</partitions>

	<services>

		xdm

	</services>

	<etc-files>

		<file name="rc.conf">

			<entry name="DISPLAYMANAGER">

				xdm

			</entry>

			<entry name="XSESSION">

				Xsession

			</entry>

			<entry name="EDITOR">

				/bin/nano

			</entry>

		</file>

		<file name="conf.d/clock">

			<entry name="CLOCK">

				UTC

			</entry>

		</file>

		<file name="conf.d/keymaps">

			<entry name="KEYMAP">

				fr-latin1

			</entry>

			<entry name="SET_WINDOWSKEYS">

				Yes

			</entry>

		</file>

		<file name="conf.d/consolefont">

			<entry name="CONSOLEFONT">

				default8x16

			</entry>

		</file>

		<file name="make.conf">

			<entry name="MAKEOPTS">

				-j2

			</entry>

			<entry name="USE">

				 X alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cle266 cli crypt ctype cups dba eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile idn imlib ipv6 jpeg kde kernel_linux lcms libg++ libwww mad memlimit mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png posix python qt quicktime readline samba sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets spell spl ssl tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unichrome userland_GNU vorbis x86 xml xml2 xmms xsl xv zlib

			</entry>

			<entry name="FEATURES"/>

			<entry name="ACCEPT_KEYWORDS"/>

			<entry name="CHOST">

				i686-pc-linux-gnu

			</entry>

			<entry name="CFLAGS">

				-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe

			</entry>

		</file>

	</etc-files>

</gli-profile>

Extrait de la fenêtre " output "

cat ./Header ./Localstuff > magic

../src/file -C -m ./magic.mime

for frag in Magdir/acorn Magdir/adi Magdir/adventure Magdir/allegro Magdir/alliant Magdir/alpha Magdir/amanda Magdir/amigaos Magdir/animation Magdir/apl Magdir/apple Magdir/applix Magdir/archive Magdir/asterix Magdir/att3b Magdir/audio Magdir/bFLT Magdir/blender Magdir/blit Magdir/bout Magdir/bsdi Magdir/cad Magdir/c-lang Magdir/c64 Magdir/cddb Magdir/chi Magdir/chord Magdir/cisco Magdir/citrus Magdir/claris Magdir/clipper Magdir/spec Magdir/commands Magdir/communications Magdir/compress Magdir/console Magdir/convex Magdir/ctags Magdir/dact Magdir/database Magdir/diamond Magdir/diff Magdir/digital Magdir/dolby Magdir/dump Magdir/editors Magdir/elf Magdir/encore Magdir/epoc Magdir/esri Magdir/fcs Magdir/filesystems Magdir/flash Magdir/fonts Magdir/frame Magdir/freebsd Magdir/fsav Magdir/games Magdir/geos Magdir/gcc Magdir/gimp Magdir/gnu Magdir/grace Magdir/gringotts Magdir/hdf Magdir/hitachi-sh Magdir/hp Magdir/human68k Magdir/ibm370 Magdir/ibm6000 Magdir/iff Magdir/images Magdir/intel Magdir/interleaf Magdir/island Magdir/ispell Magdir/java Magdir/jpeg Magdir/karma Magdir/lecter Magdir/lex Magdir/lif Magdir/linux Magdir/lisp Magdir/mach Magdir/macintosh Magdir/magic Magdir/mail.news Magdir/maple Magdir/mathematica Magdir/matroska Magdir/mcrypt Magdir/mime Magdir/mips Magdir/mirage Magdir/misctools Magdir/mkid Magdir/mlssa Magdir/mmdf Magdir/modem Magdir/motorola Magdir/msdos Magdir/msvc Magdir/natinst Magdir/ncr Magdir/netbsd Magdir/netscape Magdir/news Magdir/nitpicker Magdir/ocaml Magdir/octave Magdir/olf Magdir/os2 Magdir/os9 Magdir/osf1 Magdir/palm Magdir/parix Magdir/pbm Magdir/pdf Magdir/pdp Magdir/perl Magdir/pgp Magdir/pkgadd Magdir/plan9 Magdir/plus5 Magdir/printer Magdir/project Magdir/psdbms Magdir/psion Magdir/pulsar Magdir/pyramid Magdir/python Magdir/revision Magdir/riff Magdir/rpm Magdir/rtf Magdir/sc Magdir/sccs Magdir/sendmail Magdir/sequent Magdir/sgi Magdir/sgml Magdir/sharc Magdir/sinclair Magdir/sketch Magdir/smalltalk Magdir/sniffer Magdir/dyadic Magdir/softquad Magdir/spectrum Magdir/sql Magdir/sun Magdir/sysex Magdir/teapot Magdir/terminfo Magdir/tex Magdir/tgif Magdir/ti-8x Magdir/timezone Magdir/troff Magdir/tuxedo Magdir/typeset Magdir/unknown Magdir/uuencode Magdir/varied.out Magdir/varied.script Magdir/vax Magdir/vicar Magdir/virtutech Magdir/visx Magdir/vms Magdir/vmware Magdir/vorbis Magdir/vxl Magdir/wordprocessors Magdir/xdelta Magdir/xenix Magdir/xo65 Magdir/xwindows Magdir/zilog Magdir/zyxel; do \

  if test -f ./$frag; then \

    f=./$frag; \

  else \

    f=$frag; \

  fi; \

          cat $f; \

done >> magic

../src/file -C -m magic

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-4.13/work/file-4.13/magic'

running build

running build_ext

building 'magic' extension

creating build

creating build/temp.linux-i686-2.4

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fPIC -I./ -I../ -I../src -I/usr/include/ -I/usr/include/python2.4 -c py_magic.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/py_magic.o

unable to execute i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: No such file or directory

error: command 'i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/file-4.13 failed.

!!! Function distutils_src_compile, Line 35, Exitcode 1

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

>>> Unmerging app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r5...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

--- !mtime obj /bin/bzip2

--- !empty dir /bin

--- !targe sym /bin/bzcat

--- !targe sym /bin/bunzip2

>>> emerge (60 of 111) sys-apps/file-4.13 to /

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  file-4.17-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  file-4.16.ebuild

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  file-4.13.ebuild

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  file-4.15-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  file-4.12.ebuild

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/file-4.xx-mips-gentoo.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/digest-file-4.15-r1

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/digest-file-4.17-r1

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/file-4.13-ia64.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/cracklib.magic

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/file-4.15-libtool.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/file-4.17-init-mem.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/file-4.15-empty-mime-buffer.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/misc.magic

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/file-4.16-fix-array-64bit.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/file-4.14-gcc2.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/file-4.15-cracklib-magic.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/digest-file-4.12

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/digest-file-4.13

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/digest-file-4.16

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/file-4.13-cross-compile.patch

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  file-4.13.tar.gz

Exception received:

Stage2Error :FATAL: stage2: Building the system failed!

Please submit a bug report (after searching to make sure it's not a known issue and verifying you didn't do something stupid) with the contents of /var/log/install.log and /tmp/installprofile.xml and the version of the installer you used

Mon message est un peu long ... pardonnez moi et merci d'avance.Last edited by pilou254 on Mon Apr 24, 2006 4:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bibi.skuk

Bon, Gli n'est pas stable, le stage1 plus supporté, je veux bien que ca ait des chances de marcher, mais bon...

et puis c'est tres contradictoire ton histoire ?? (je fait le truc proche du systeme avec un frontend... faudra qu'on m'explique)

----------

## lesourbe

 *Quote:*   

> unable to execute i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: No such file or directory

 

ça, c'est un problème.

----------

## pilou254

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> Bon, Gli n'est pas stable, le stage1 plus supporté, je veux bien que ca ait des chances de marcher, mais bon...
> 
> et puis c'est tres contradictoire ton histoire ?? (je fait le truc proche du systeme avec un frontend... faudra qu'on m'explique)

 

Je ne savais pas que GLI était instable ...

Mon histoire, comme tu dis, est surtout contradictoire pour toi, ça fait tres peu de temps que je debute avec Gentoo, ça me semblait une opportunité d'utiliser GLI, à partir du LiveCD, pour installer un Stage1, je n'ai jamais installé Gentoo en ligne de commande.

----------

## pilou254

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   unable to execute i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: No such file or directory 
> 
> ça, c'est un problème.

 

Ok, je vais chercher dans ce sens, pas longtemps, sinon c'est du temps perdu, après j'appliquerai la procédure à la main.

Merci pour ta réponse.

----------

## BuBuaBu

Partir d'un stage 1 est vraiment une mauvaise idée.

Il faut savoir que ca n'a vraiment pas d'interêt pour l'utilisateur final. Alors comme en plus tu débute, et que la doc n'est plus assuré, commence par un stage 3.

----------

## pilou254

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Partir d'un stage 1 est vraiment une mauvaise idée.
> 
> Il faut savoir que ca n'a vraiment pas d'interêt pour l'utilisateur final. Alors comme en plus tu débute, et que la doc n'est plus assuré, commence par un stage 3.

 

Ok, je vais suivre ton conseil.

Merci

----------

## mat2546

Bonjour,

Personnelement j'ai installer ma gentoo a partir du stage 1 ( la 2006.0) sans probleme . 

Par contre je n'ai pas utilisé l'installateur graphique ( que je n'aime pas trop ) . J'ai utilisé le le cd minimal qui est tres bien fait a mon gout . En effet j'ai été dans l'impossibilité de booter sur le cd live a patir d'un portable un peu exostique alors que sur le cd minimal aucun probleme .

Il faut dire aussi que je n'ai pas mis de cflags et cxxflags tres agressifs (en tout cas ceux deconseillé par le manuel de gcc).

En tout cas bonne chance a toi .

----------

## pilou254

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Personnelement j'ai installer ma gentoo a partir du stage 1 ( la 2006.0) sans probleme . 
> 
> Par contre je n'ai pas utilisé l'installateur graphique ( que je n'aime pas trop ) . J'ai utilisé le le cd minimal qui est tres bien fait a mon gout . En effet j'ai été dans l'impossibilité de booter sur le cd live a patir d'un portable un peu exostique alors que sur le cd minimal aucun probleme .
> ...

 

voila une bonne nouvelle !

l'install en stage 1 t'apportes reellement plus de performances ? tu le fais par goût, ou bien tu veux avoir un contrôle total sur le systeme ?

vu qu'il n'y a plus de support pour ce type d'install et que la doc c'est pareil, je suppose que tu as le niveau suffisant pour faire ça, tu me deconseilles aussi de me lancer d'entree sur du stage 1 ?

si j'ai besoin de doc ... y a vraiment pas un endroit ou on peut en trouver ?

Salut et merci.

----------

## geekounet

Moi aussi, j'étais un fan du stage1 à une époque, mais depuis qu'il n'est plus supporté, j'en reste à un stage3 + emerge -e world qui revient pratiquement au même quand on ne change pas de CHOST  :Wink: 

----------

## mat2546

Ca ne  fait pas longtemps que je suis sous gentoo ( environ 4 mois ) . Je dois dire que j'en suis tres content et que c'est la distribution que je cherchais . 

En fait un magasine etait sortit avec un dvd gentoo a l'interieur et comme je voulais justement tester gentoo ça tombais assez bien . Sur le dvd ils proposaient l'installation a partir des 3 stages . J'ai voulu essayer le stage 1 (pour tout faire moi meme ) mais ll y avait un probleme avec le ded et je n'ai j'amais pu installer gentoo . Or comme mon cas n'etait pas isolé j'ai decider de telecharger le cd d'instalation . Et comme j'avais essayer d'installer le stage 1, j'ai voulu installer le stage 1 ( meme si c'etait déprécié). 

Et sur mon 2eme pc je suis partit du stage 1 (mais avec la 2006.0 cette fois ) parce que je savais le faire et que ça ne m'embettait pas de prendre un peu de temps en plus (d'autant plus que je compile la nuit) . Alors pourquoi ne n'aurais je pas fait ?

Pour savoir si le stage 1 apporte plus de performance, je ne peux pas trop le dire vu que j'ai toujours installer gentoo a partir du stage 1 (mais il faudra que je teste le stage 3) . Mais disons que le gain doit etre minime vu le temps passé a compiler (par contre j'ai appris des choses que je n'aurais pas vu tout de suite en installant le stage 3). 

En fait oui tu as un controle total su systeme en configurant tes cflags et use des le debut . Mais au bout d'un certain temps, si tu commence a partir du stage 3 , tu recompileras au fur et e mesure tout ton systeme a cause des mises a jours et donc tu seras au moin point que si tu avais commencé a partir stage 1 . 

En plus meme si tu fais l'instalation a partir du stage 3 tu pourras apres si tu veux recompiler ton systeme et entier et tes outils des compilations eux meme . 

Donc en effet commencer l'instalation a partir du stage 1 n'est pas forcement util mais bon apres c'est a toi de voire .

Personnelement j'ai commencé par le stage 1 et j'ai pas rencontré de probleme (sauf a cause du magasine ) . 

Pour l'installation j'ai utilisé un doc plus ancienne (celle de la 2004.2) :  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/2004.2/handbook-x86.xml

couplé a la doc de la version courante pour ce qui a changé entre temps. J'ai bien lu les message affichés apres chaque commande ( j'ai fait un emerge -e system au lieu d'un emerge system comme marqué ).  

Et soutout pour ne pas risquer d'avoir de probleme de compilation je n'ai pas mis des cflags trop violent (qui etait deconseillés par la doc de gcc).

Apres je ne conseille n'y l'un ni l'autre, fait comme tu veux .

----------

## sireyessire

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Moi aussi, j'étais un fan du stage1 à une époque, mais depuis qu'il n'est plus supporté, j'en reste à un stage3 + emerge -e world qui revient pratiquement au même quand on ne change pas de CHOST 

 

il n'est plus "supporté" mais toujours maintenu, il est simplement plus indiqué dans le manuel d'installation, donc si tu le prends tu te démerdes en clair (c'est que tu es sensé savoir ce que tu fais). Pour faire court, ils ont voulu limiter les problèmes à l'installation pour ceux qui découvrent.

----------

## ryo-san

lut

 *Quote:*   

> si j'ai besoin de doc ... y a vraiment pas un endroit ou on peut en trouver ?

 

Pour une install stage 1, je vois pas trop , de plus elle etait toujours bourrées de soucis, excepté l'epoque de livecd 2004.3 ( enfin avant cette periode je sais pas )

C'est pour cela qu'elle n'est plus supporté.

D'autre personne se sont penché sur la question : "bon plus d'install stage 1 mais moi = geek , moi comment faire ?".Cela donne une methode stage 3 => stage 1 ( stage 3 transformé en stage 1 ) et le resultat de tout ce brainstorming donne Jackass.

Les seules contraintes pour cette install sont l'anglais et le temps.Regarde du coté de stage 3/1 current.

tu auras les explications necessaires.

----------

## Longfield

J'ai réinstallé dernièrement mon PC portable pour avoir une belle Gentoo toute neuve pour commencer ma thèse.

Je l'ai installée avec un stage3 comme maintenant on le préconise, mais j'avais pas mal de trucs tweakés, j'étais en ~x86 avant et je voulais le garder etc ... et je voulais revenir à cet état-là.

Donc, après l'install comme préconisée pour le stage3, j'ai vite changé mes différents flags ou autres options de config, et ensuite j'ai fait un emerge -e system, et résultat, je me suis retrouvé avec les mêmes versions de paquets qu'auparavant.

Je pense donc que cette solution là est tout aussi simple tout compte fait pour avoir l'équivalent d'un stage 1 pratiquement tout de suite après l'install. Sinon, au fur et à mesure que les paquets sont mis à jour sur le système, au bout d'un moment, à force de recompiler les paquets, on se retrouve aussi dans le même cas. Donc, ça n'est pas vraiment primordial d'installer directement une stage1 dès le début.

----------

## pilou254

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Moi aussi, j'étais un fan du stage1 à une époque, mais depuis qu'il n'est plus supporté, j'en reste à un stage3 + emerge -e world qui revient pratiquement au même quand on ne change pas de CHOST 

 

Ok, ça laisse donc toutes les possibilités pour régler son système.

----------

## pilou254

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> Ca ne  fait pas longtemps que je suis sous gentoo ( environ 4 mois ) . Je dois dire que j'en suis tres content et que c'est la distribution que je cherchais . 
> 
> En fait ... Apres je ne conseille n'y l'un ni l'autre, fait comme tu veux .

 

Moi aussi je me suis cassé les dents sue ce magazine ... j'ai même demandé a l'editeur de la revue, en pologne, de me renvoyer un jeu de dvd pour etre sur ! et puis j'ai failli abandonner l'idee d'utiliser gentoo. Ce qui me branche c'est surtout d'augmenter mes connaissances sur cette (meta)distrib tout en pratiquant, joindre l'utile a l'agreable, gentoo est, a mon avis, un projet exceptionel dans le monde du libre. Tes infos sont tres instructives, merci.

----------

## pilou254

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Moi aussi, j'étais un fan du stage1 ... pas de CHOST  
> 
> il n'est plus "supporté" mais toujours maintenu, ... pour ceux qui découvrent.

 

Je comprend, on ne se lance pas dans une entreprise compliquee sans conaissance et sans experience, normal, il faut forger pour devenir forgeron !

----------

## pilou254

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> lut
> 
>  *Quote:*   si j'ai besoin de doc ... y a vraiment pas un endroit ou on peut en trouver ? 
> 
> Pour une install stage 1, ... donne Jackass.
> ...

 

Super tuyau, c'est une vraie bible, merci.

----------

## pilou254

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> J'ai réinstallé dernièrement mon PC portable pour avoir une belle Gentoo toute neuve pour commencer ma thèse .... Donc, ça n'est pas vraiment primordial d'installer directement une stage1 dès le début.

 

Ok, je comprend l'esprit du " truc ", en fait, ce n'est pas la peine de prendre la tête pour faire des install hyper pointues, j'aurai les moyens de mes ambitions au fur et a mesure de l'experience et de l'aquisition des connaissances, merci.

----------

## pilou254

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> lut
> 
>  *Quote:*   si j'ai besoin de doc ... y a vraiment pas un endroit ou on peut en trouver ? 
> 
> Pour une install stage 1,....brainstorming donne Jackass .... tu auras les explications necessaires.

 

Ok, j'ai trouve le lien ftp dans la doc pour obtenir le l'iso du cd d'install.

je n'ai pas bien compris concernant " Rockopper ", il faut payer au minimum 20 $, le prix ne me gene pas mais c'est bien ça? la difference avec jackass c'est la version de gcc utilisee ? il y a un projet stable et l'autre en devellopement ? enfin si j'ai bien compris.

----------

## PabOu

La version facile :

avantage : tres simple

désavantage : prends plus de temps

Tu prends le cd officiel gentoo (2006.x), tu fais une installation en suivant le stage 3.

Tu configures ton /etc/make.conf (et éventuellement /etc/locales.build pour gagner du temps)

Tu executes 2 fois "emerge system -eav" et 1 fois "emerge world -eav". Ou bien 3 fois le world.

Ou encore, si tu connais : bootstrap.sh... mais si tu connaissais, ce post serait totallement inutile.

Résultat : pareil, tu arrives à la même chose qu'une installation en stage 1, ca prend juste beaucoup plus de temps parceque tu recompiles plusieures fois des choses que tu n'as besoin de recompiler qu'une fois, à la fin.

----------

## geekounet

Je trouve que ça fait beaucoup 2x emerge -e system. Une fois est suffisante si tu change pas de version de gcc par rapport à celle de base. Et si tu veux un gcc 4.1 dés le départ, tu l'installe avant tout et tu fais le emerge -e system (ou même world) après, et tout le système sera compilé avec ce gcc.

Perso, ça m'a donné : install stage3, edit du make.conf (personnalisation des use, ~x86, ...), install de gcc 4.1 (au passage ça a recompilé  une bonne partie de la toolchain), emerge -e world

et c tout. Tout mon système est compilé avec gcc 4.1 et semblable à un stage1. Ou alors un détail m'aurait échappé à propos du stage1 ...

EDIT: j'ai oublié de préciser l'indispensable emerge vim entre le stage3 et le make.conf ^^

----------

## Argian

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> La version facile :
> 
> avantage : tres simple
> 
> désavantage : prends plus de temps
> ...

 Mouais, surtout que system étant inclus dans world, tu recompiles system 3 fois en fait  :Laughing: 

Finalement, c'est vrai qu'il était bien pratique ce script de bootstrap (Enfin, il l'est peut-être toujours, vu qu'il est encore dans l'arbre portage, il se peut qu'il soit toujours maintenu, non ?  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## ryo-san

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

>  *ryo-san wrote:*   lut
> 
>  *Quote:*   si j'ai besoin de doc ... y a vraiment pas un endroit ou on peut en trouver ? 
> 
> Pour une install stage 1,....brainstorming donne Jackass .... tu auras les explications necessaires. 
> ...

 

Il faut bien comprendre ce que sont jackass et rockopper: ce sont deux tarballs prets a l'emploi resultant d'install stage 3/1, il sont compilé en i686 ( pas d'optimisation processeurs, si tu en veux il faut a ce moment la envoyer la sauce  :Smile:  2x emerge -e system et emerge -e world ) du coup tu n'as plus qu'a detarer et c'est tout, pas d'emerge system, world ... juste a emerger les programmes necessaires.Il y a deux versions , la stable et instable. la stable actuelle est la 2006.0 incluant gcc-4.1, l'autre est basée sur gcc-4.2 etc ( y a pas que gcc dans ce qu'on appelle la toolchain ).

Tu dois faire une donation si tu telecharge le tarball sur le site principal , les mirroirs, eux, sont en acces libre.

Mais je t'ai surtout orienté las-bas pour la doc concernant l'install stage 3/1 , qui a ete developpée pour palier aux soucis rencontrés lors de l'install stage 1.La doc decris comment creer l'equivalent de rockhopper avec les tarballs de gentoo.Jackass c'est l'ancien tarball , basée sur le profil 2005.1 ( il me semble , ou 2005.3 ??  :Smile:  ), je crois que ca correspond a ce que tu voulais faire a la base , documentation en plus.

PS: Ah , oui j'ai oublié un truc important  :Smile:  la doc sus-nommée se trouve sur leur forum et non pas sur le site de presentation.

 forum 

----------

## pilou254

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> La version facile :
> 
> .....  ca prend juste beaucoup plus de temps parceque tu recompiles plusieures fois des choses que tu n'as besoin de recompiler qu'une fois, à la fin.

 

Ok, merci pour tes lumieres

----------

## pilou254

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Je trouve que ça fait beaucoup 2x emerge -e system. 
> 
> ........EDIT: j'ai oublié de préciser l'indispensable emerge vim entre le stage3 et le make.conf ^^

 

Je prend note de ta remarque.

Autre chose, j'ai encore quelques interrogations sur les variables USE, la liste est impressionante, dans les 350 si je ne me trompe pas. Tu as une methode pour faire ton choix ou bien existe t-il des "listes" en fonction du type de station que l'on veut se monter ( video, musique, bureautique, securite, graphique etc ... ) par exemple ?

----------

## pilou254

 *Argian wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*   La version facile :
> 
>  bootstrap.sh... mais si tu connaissais, ce post serait totallement inutile.
> 
>  Mouais, ....... il se peut qu'il soit toujours maintenu, non ?  )

 

Tu veux dire que l'on peut effectuer l'ensemble de la "recompilation" du systeme juste avec ce script ?

----------

## pilou254

 *Quote:*   

> Il faut bien comprendre ce que sont jackass et rockopper .......  je crois que ca correspond a ce que tu voulais faire a la base , documentation en plus.
> 
> PS: Ah , oui j'ai oublié un truc important  la doc sus-nommée se trouve sur leur forum et non pas sur le site de presentation.
> 
>  forum 

 

Oui, ce qui m'interresse surtout c'est de savoir utiiliser suffisement bien les outils de base pour avoir une bonne autonomie et faire passer le message a mon tour. Tu m'avais indique le chemin pour trouver la doc dans le forum, c'est vraiment de la balle, bien redige, clair, vraiment propre, merci.

----------

## PabOu

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Je trouve que ça fait beaucoup 2x emerge -e system. Une fois est suffisante si tu change pas de version de gcc par rapport à celle de base.

 

Non, en fait c'est nécessaire pour compiler gcc avec le nouveau gcc (c'est ce que fait le bootstrap). Et ensuite, tu recompile le reste du système avec ce nouveau gcc. Et puis de toute façon, le lancer une fois de plus, ca ne peut pas casser ton système ;)

Mais c'est vrai qu'on voit pas de différence en utilisation de la machine après. Sauf si tu lance un benchmark ;)

----------

## pilou254

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Je trouve que ça fait beaucoup 2x emerge -e system. Une fois est suffisante si tu change pas de version de gcc par rapport à celle de base. 
> 
> Non, en fait ........ Mais c'est vrai qu'on voit pas de différence en utilisation de la machine après. Sauf si tu lance un benchmark 

 

Tu dis qu'il n'y a pas de difference sensible pour l'utilisateur mais que par contre les differences sont observables sur un benchmark. Quels sont les parametres du systeme qui sont favorablement impactes lors de la recompilation de ce dernier avec un compilateur plus recent ?

----------

## PabOu

C'est une question très difficile à laquelle on ne peut pas forcément répondre.

Cela dépend principalement du hardware qui tourne derrière. Le deuxième paramètre, c'est ta tolérance vis-à-vis des possibles erreurs de compilation. Au plus tu essayes d'optimiser, au plus tu prends de risque d'erreurs de compilation, ou pire, de binaire corrompu. Mais tu peux également tomber dans l'effet inverse : une dégradation des performances (bien souvent à cause du hardware). Ce qui passera très bien sur une machine pourrait être un poids sur une autre.

Le mieux reste de tester par toi-même ces paramètres, mais ca prend un temps fou qui ne justifie (presque) jamais le gain obtenu.

En plus, Tu as des chances qu'avec chaque version de gcc, les résultats soient différents.

Si tu veux vraiment augmenter les performances de ta machine, je te conseille plutôt de t'orienter vers un système de fichiers plus rapide (ou un disque dur plus rapide).. On voit vraiment le gain de ce coté là, car après tout, ca reste le point faible de nos chers PC.

----------

## pilou254

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> C'est une question très difficile à laquelle on ne peut pas forcément répondre.
> 
> ......... On voit vraiment le gain de ce coté là, car après tout, ca reste le point faible de nos chers PC.

 

Ok, mais est ce que ça vaut la peine de migrer son systeme a chaque evolution ( majeure ) de gcc ?

Ouitre les possibles gains de performance, il y a aussi la question de la stabilite.

D'autre part, tu as raison, des solutions raid ( pata, sata ou sataII ) ou du scsi 160 / 320 reglent repidement la question des performances ....

J'ai une carte raid pata " Promise sx4000 " qui peut embarquer jusqu'a 256 Mo de cache ( sdram 133 ECC ou non ECC ) et 4 disques de 250Go.

D'apres ce que j'ai lu sur le forum, seule la version de gentoo avec le noyau en 2.4 peut la faire tourner, sauf erreur de ma part.

C'est quelquechose que je vais essayer des que j'aurai les competences necessaires.

Merci pour tes infos.

----------

## PabOu

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

> Ok, mais est ce que ça vaut la peine de migrer son systeme a chaque evolution ( majeure ) de gcc ?

 

Moi je pense que non (je suis en gcc-3.4.6-r1), d'autres pensent que oui.

Pour ta carte controleur SX4000 et un noyau 2.6, regarde là : http://majestic.lugh.de/~fs/promise/  (la version en cache de google parceque chez moi ca passe pas actuellement : http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:zZWefbXfecgJ:majestic.lugh.de/~fs/promise/+&hl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=1 )

ya un lien vers un group yahoo en bas de la page, peut-etre que des utilisateurs ont rapporté des bugs/solutions.

----------

## Trevoke

Le stage1 n'est plus dans le manuel d'installation CAR IL N'EST PAS DESTINE AUX UTILISATEURS! Qu'on se le dise.

Les utilisateurs devraient utiliser un stage3, point final.

Le stage1 etait surtout pour les developpeurs pour surmonter un bug au bootstrap, si je me rappelle bien, mais ils avaient tellement d'emmerdes avec les ignorants qui utilisaient le stage1 comme un club de golf (donc : mal) qu'ils l'ont retire.

[edit : oui il faut migrer a chaque version de gcc. Peut-etre pas tout le systeme, mais il *faut* installer la nouvelle version, sinon dans deux ans tu seras en rade.

----------

## Argian

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Le stage1 n'est plus dans le manuel d'installation CAR IL N'EST PAS DESTINE AUX UTILISATEURS! Qu'on se le dise.
> 
> Les utilisateurs devraient utiliser un stage3, point final.
> 
> Le stage1 etait surtout pour les developpeurs pour surmonter un bug au bootstrap, si je me rappelle bien, mais ils avaient tellement d'emmerdes avec les ignorants qui utilisaient le stage1 comme un club de golf (donc : mal) qu'ils l'ont retire.

 Mouais, sauf que le stage 1 était un peu le produit d'appel de Gentoo à l'époque (Erf, j'viens de me prendre un coup de vieux moi  :Confused:  ). Et manier le stage1, c'était pas bien dur, c'était faire un /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh suivi d'un emerge system et hop, on était en stage 3  :Laughing: 

Pour ce qui est de "migrer" le système à chaque nouvelle version de gcc, je n'ai jamais perdu mon temps à le faire et je n'ai jamais eu de problème (Installation à partir d'un stage 1 en 2003 et elle tourne toujours  :Mr. Green:  ), maintenant, j'ai peut-être eu de la chance

Edit : *pilou254 wrote:*   

> Tu veux dire que l'on peut effectuer l'ensemble de la "recompilation" du systeme juste avec ce script ?

 Non, pas le système, juste la base qui peut mériter d'être recompilée

----------

## Trevoke

Je me rappelle bien que le stage1 etait l'appel de Gentoo, mais le probleme du stage1 c'est qu'il n'etait pas parfaitement propre. Il laissait des outils et programmes sur ta machine dont portage n'etait pas conscient... Oups.

----------

## noel19549

Bonjours,

Une question alors :

Pourquoi l'installation a partit du stage 1 est t'elle encore sur le live cd alors ?

 *Quote:*   

>   probleme du stage1 c'est qu'il n'etait pas parfaitement propre. Il laissait des outils et programmes sur ta machine dont portage n'etait pas conscient... Oups. 

 

Trevoke peux tu  nous apporter plus de detail svp ?

----------

## Trevoke

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-401237.html

13 pages, joyeux anniversaire  :Smile: 

Et a la page 2:

 *ciaranm wrote:*   

> Ok, since everyone so far has failed to get it...
> 
> In the really really old days, when we used stager to make stage tarballs, stage 1 was the only way to get a clean system with a correct vdb. These are no longer the really really old days, and we use catalyst rather than stager, and all stage tarballs contain a correct vdb. So, if you want the equivalent of a stage 1 install, use a stage 3 and run emerge -e world twice followed by an emerge depclean.
> 
> Same flexibility, no loss of choice, no loss of customisation, and far fewer nasty dependency bugs. This isn't about removing choice, it's about getting rid of an old hack and replacing it with a new not-very-hackish solution which is far more likely to work.

 

Et ciaranm c'est un dev.

----------

## pilou254

 *Quote:*   

> Moi je pense que non (je suis en gcc-3.4.6-r1), d'autres pensent que oui.
> 
> Pour ta carte controleur SX4000 et un noyau 2.6, regarde là : http://majestic.lugh.de/~fs/promise/........ 

 

Les avis sont partages, je verrai bien a l'usage ....

Pour la sx4000, je connaissais deja le site mais malheureusement les pilotes pour le noyau 2.6 ne fonctionnent pas ( d'apres le groupe de discussion de yahoo qui est cite a la fin du site ).

j'ai vu qu'il existe une version 2006.0 avec le noyau 2.4 dans hardened je crois, ça peut faire l'affaire non ?

----------

## pilou254

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Le stage1 Qu'on se le dise......
> 
> Les utilisateurs devraient utiliser un stage3, point final.
> 
> Le stage1 ......(donc : mal) qu'ils l'ont retire.
> ...

 

Je ne voudrais pas que mes questions de neophyte declenchent une violente polemique ...

----------

## Trevoke

pilou, il devrait justement pas y avoir de polemique.

Pour installer : le stage3. Apres, si tu veux vraiment vraiment, tu fais comme a dit ciaranm..  :Smile: 

----------

## pilou254

 *Quote:*   

> ......Mouais, sauf que le stage 1 était un peu le produit d'appel de Gentoo à l'époque .....
> 
> .......Pour ce qui est de "migrer" le système à chaque nouvelle version de gcc, je n'ai jamais perdu mon temps à le faire et je n'ai jamais eu de problème (Installation à partir d'un stage 1 en 2003 et elle tourne toujours  ), maintenant, j'ai peut-être eu de la chance
> 
> ......Non, pas le système, juste la base qui peut mériter d'être recompilée

 

C'est bien ce que j'avais cru comprendre dans mes premieres lectures sur le sujet.

Je ne suis pas suffisement competent pour savoir si tu as eu de la chance, je crois que non, en tous les cas, je pense que c'est une distrib tres " solide ". Je viens de finir une install en stage 3, plaise aux aficionados de la chose, qui a dure 45 h ... ( 161 paquets a installer, 906 Mo de donnees telechargees sur une machine avec 512 Mo sdram 266 + duron 1,4 ghz + hdd maxtor 80 Go / 7200 trs/ ata 133 ). Au premier redemarrage je n' y croyais pas trop, et bien ça a demarrer sans tousser et la becane tourne tres bien ... je suis bluffe !

Tu penses aussi que ce n'est pas la peine de tout recompiler a chaque version majeure de gcc, ok.

----------

## pilou254

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je me rappelle bien que le stage1 etait l'appel de Gentoo, mais le probleme du stage1 c'est qu'il n'etait pas parfaitement propre. Il laissait des outils et programmes sur ta machine dont portage n'etait pas conscient... Oups.

 

Catalyst fait les choses plus proprement ? ( c'est juste une question par curiosite, je ne veux pas t'enerver )

----------

## pilou254

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-401237.html
> 
> 13 pages, joyeux anniversaire 
> 
> Et a la page 2:
> ...

 

Claranm semble etre tres clair sur le sujet, catalyst est bien mieux que stager, ok, merci pour l'info.

----------

## Trevoke

Mais de rien  :Cool: 

----------

## noel19549

Merci beaucoup Trevoke .

Je commence a lire tout ça (meme si ça risque de prendre un peu de temps , mon anglais n'est pas au top mais je m'en sortirer).

----------

